# What color will he be?



## Sassyfaith00 (Aug 25, 2017)

I’m looking into getting this colt, and part of him is black and part is brown. He’s a yearling, so I thought his color changing might be over with. Is he slicking off black or brown, or is this his natural color?


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Gonna say he's going to be black. Looking at his points and mane is what suggests it to me. The brown is baby hair that's shedding off. He is probably also sun faded which explains the reddish tint to the baby hairs.


----------



## Sassyfaith00 (Aug 25, 2017)

Another question then. If he’s 13.3 hands now and he’s a yearling, how tall could he possibly grow. He’s a mustang


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

Agree, black. His ears, nose, and cornets are what make me think black.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Sassyfaith00 said:


> Another question then. If he’s 13.3 hands now and he’s a yearling, how tall could he possibly grow. He’s a mustang



Mustangs are all over the map these days - depends on what kind of 'blood' he has in him. MOST true Mustangs just aren't very big horses, but there's a lot of bigger breeds (Quarter horses, draft horses, etc) that have a feral presence in Mustang herds now due to people dumping them out just like they do unwanted dogs.


Someone else might be able to guess as to the final size based on his age though. I was just mentioning what I know with regard to Mustangs generally.


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

Here's a link to using the string test to determine size. It's fairly accurate.

http://www.theperuvianpaso.com/estimate_the_mature_height_of_your_yearling_horse.htm


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Agree with black. A horse who is going to be very dark bay (brown) will have a brown or mealy nose, not a black one.


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

He's gonna either be black or grey. And the only reason I'm saying grey is because that's what my mustang looked like as a yearling-2 year old and he's 4 now and is totally grayed out. But the gelding in question doesn't seem to have any sign or graying around his ears or muzzle, so I'd say black. 

As for height, the string test is very accurate, but he's a wild mustang and he's most likely not gonna appreciate you trying to measure his legs for a while if you do get him. I'd guess looking at him and his leg size that he'll end up around 14.1 to 14.3hh. But he's a yearling and he's a mustang and those two together is pretty unknown unless ya know the parents!


----------



## Filou (Jan 16, 2014)

Most likely black. Does he have any socks? My mustang is all black with the brown hints in the sun with a little white star just like yours!


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

With regard to the colour, he looks like he’s heading toward black. Also, and I can’t see with any clarity on my little iPad screen, is there a possibility he may go grey as I fancy I see white hairs????

With regard to his height, the very general (and I emphasize general) rule I have heard is that: a one year old grows three more inches, a two year old two more inches and a three year old one more inch.

I like him.


----------



## Sassyfaith00 (Aug 25, 2017)

Is his back greying or just dirty? Cause when I look at close up pics, it seems to be a lot of fuzzy shedding hair


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

Sassyfaith00 said:


> Is his back greying or just dirty? Cause when I look at close up pics, it seems to be a lot of fuzzy shedding hair


Do you have any more pictures? I almost think his back is greying.....


----------



## Sassyfaith00 (Aug 25, 2017)

Here is a close up of his back.


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

I almost think he is gonna end up grey.....Unless that is sand or just some sun bleaching...Its pretty hard to tell with BLM horses.

I'll attach some pics of my gelding...It was winter time, but they actually looked similar.


Hopefully these can help! He was in bad shape and had a winter coat, but you can see some slight greying...


----------



## Sassyfaith00 (Aug 25, 2017)

Or could he be roaning instead of graying? Would that be more prominent by now?


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

Sassyfaith00 said:


> Or could he be roaning instead of graying? Would that be more prominent by now?


That would be hard to tell without seeing pictures of him now, because you really never know with BLM horses. Their description of colors is sometimes very different than what the horse is and often the few pictures you do see aren't always the best is describing the horse. Not always, but sometimes.:icon_rolleyes: Also, I'm not the most experienced with colors lol 
Is it for sure you're getting him? Or are ya just kinda looking around? He really is a pretty looking guy!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

My guess is the "brown" you see is just 'sunburnt' hair.
He's cute!


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

^^^^I also think that what the brown is from, but I do see some suspicious grey or white wisps or something on his back that could be greying or just sand. Idk lol ya never know!


----------



## Sassyfaith00 (Aug 25, 2017)

Is it for sure you're getting him? Or are ya just kinda looking around? He really is a pretty looking guy![/QUOTE]

Yes I bought him Tuesday! Does anybody know why he won’t be here til November though? If he does turn out black when he gets here I’m gonna name him Toothless, but if he’s gray or roan then I’ll call him Stormbreaker or Storm for short


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

> Yes I bought him Tuesday! Does anybody know why he won’t be here til November though? If he does turn out black when he gets here I’m gonna name him Toothless, but if he’s gray or roan then I’ll call him Stormbreaker or Storm for short


Oh yay!! The reason he won't be there till Nov is because they have specific holding area times and times when a truck comes in with a shipment of horses. Basically there isn't a shipment of mustangs coming to your area till November.....Keep us updated! Have you trained a mustang before? They're amazing creatures once you earn their respect and trust!!


----------



## Sassyfaith00 (Aug 25, 2017)

I’ve never dealt with a mustang before, only quarter horses and appys. I’m super excited about getting to work with him!


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

I agree I think he might be going grey. If not, then black.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

There is a really nice QH in the barn that I'd fabiano. He has a dusting of white across his back that looks like snow. Very similar appearance.


----------



## Hotrodz4me (Jul 17, 2016)

Maybe he is that rabicano or is it sabino?


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Mobile posting at its best. Is rabicano.


----------



## Hotrodz4me (Jul 17, 2016)

Xposting. So rabicano then maybe.


----------

